

Second edition of the OpenStack Cookbook released - luckymeow
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1782167587/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1782167587&linkCode=as2&tag=anystackercom-20

======
raginbajin
For 60 dollars, I'm not sure if a book is worth that price.

~~~
ShmikaSmith
Agreed. The kindle edition is $16.50 tho: [http://www.amazon.com/OpenStack-
Computing-Cookbook-Second-eb...](http://www.amazon.com/OpenStack-Computing-
Cookbook-Second-
ebook/dp/B00FZMREUM/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382126588&sr=1-2)

~~~
luckymeow
Also, available on Safaribooksonline.

